# Radio wiring



## Nickmimi (Jun 6, 2005)

Has any one connected a speaker to the wiring that comes out of one of the rear lockers?

The wire in my 746F is dead, i assumed i would just attached a normal speaker to this wire as the instructions in the owners book.

any one got any views on this

Nick & Mimi
Rapido 746F


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

Does it not mention to connect the cable to the rear of the radio first?


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Nick & Mimi, camoyboy is probably better informed to be able to help, if he doesn't see this post, send him a PM :wink: 

Regards M&D


----------



## Nickmimi (Jun 6, 2005)

Thanks for the info, i was at Shepton Mallet on Sunday and had it confirmed by a dealer that it is not connected at the Radio end.

so when i have some time spare i will remove the Radio and see what we can see.

many thanks

Nick & mimi


----------



## camoyboy (May 9, 2005)

As *johnsandywhite* has said, you need to do a bit of connecting up at the radio end first. On mine the cables were just coiled up behind the radio. Not much space there for any fancy connectors either.
Good luck!!
Colin


----------



## 88905 (May 10, 2005)

If you have balance/fader controls in your radio menu you may need to adjust them after connecting,

nobby


----------



## ojibway (May 9, 2005)

*Hi Nick&mimi
Yeah, I've been wondering about the wires too!
Do you connect one speaker to the wires in the lounge and the other to the rear sleeping area wires! Would they be in stereo or mono. Maybe best listened to by the hob and sink!!
The speakers in the cab are so crap we rarely listen to music on them! Good luck.
Mike*


----------



## j50jwr (May 9, 2006)

Hi there, just another wrinkle that may confuse you, on my 2005 785 the Fiat cab door speaker wires were already occupying the "spare" positions in the radio speaker plug, (the doors had no speakers, just wires) so they had to be cut before attaching the Rapido rear speaker leads. I fitted two real speakers at the rear of the lounge area so as to get reasonable sound in that area. CHECK CONTINUITY BEFORE YOU CUT! Sometime or other I'll move the dash speakers to the doors.

John


----------

